# Horse Judging



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

this sounds neat. Of course I've never owned a Quarter Horse Gelding so I'm not much help.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Good luck! DD was on her FFA chapter's horse judging team and I participated many moons ago as a 4-Her myself. I can't remember at the moment which one, but I know one of the magazines she gets has a judging/placing thing every month with three or four horses that are evaluated and placed by that month's expert and there reasons are explained in detail.....will have to check which one it is whrn I get home or maybe someone here knows what it is......might help you study up.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Good luck! DD was on her FFA chapter's horse judging team and I participated many moons ago as a 4-Her myself. I can't remember at the moment which one, but I know one of the magazines she gets has a judging/placing thing every month with three or four horses that are evaluated and placed by that month's expert and there reasons are explained in detail.....will have to check which one it is whrn I get home or maybe someone here knows what it is......might help you study up.


Practical Horseman has a confirmation clinic in it every month, three horses are judged based on suitability for a certain discipline. Other than Practical Horseman, I'm not sure what other magazine does it.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Horses4Healing said:


> Practical Horseman has a confirmation clinic in it every month, three horses are judged based on suitability for a certain discipline. Other than Practical Horseman, I'm not sure what other magazine does it.


Horse & Rider usually has a comformation clinic every month too. Although, sometimes I don't agree with their placings, it's still good practice and they have detailed descriptions of why they placed the horses they way they did.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Horse and Rider, that's the one I was thinking of


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, I've seen that one in Horse & Rider too. Thanks, guys!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Since nobody's posted any pics yet... here are a few! I know that one of them is a mare, but honestly I think that there is not a significant difference in the way that mares and geldings are conformed. JMO. 
1) Goose-- QH x Draft of some sort.








2) Doodles-- QH mare. (The most amazing horse in the whole world!!! :wink: lol) Sorry, the angle of that pic is kind of weird...








3) Buzz-- QH gelding with TONS of Thoroughbred breeding. :wink: This was from the first day that I got him.  he looks MUCH better now. :lol:








I thought I had more conformation pictures than that!! :shock: I'll have to get more!!


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

All Right! I just need 1 or 2 more......... BarrelBunny, I love your horses' names!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks!  I can get you a couple more.. I'll post them later :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I got some more! 

1) Doodles-- I know, I already posted one of her, but that was a year ago. :wink:








2) Big Daddy-- QH gelding, and a grandson of Dash For Cash. 








3) Annie-- QH mare.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey If you want, I could share the study guide that my team used to study for State Finals this year with you!! It was a pretty good one, if I do say so myself! 

It focuses on the weak points of my team, with some emphasis on weaknesses of specific team members!  It doesn't exactly cover the "basic" aspects at this point because at this point we had that down, and it has a lot about performance classes, particularly english performance classes. HOWEVER, it's a good study guide with some good sample classes, and it should help(;

Just let me know, I'd be more than willing to share it with you!


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

Hey! 
Thanks mudpie! I'd love some tips any time!

Now......

First place- Doodles
I like the slope to her shoulders & pasterns. When you have a horse that is properly shaped in their shoulders, they're more comfortable to ride. She has strong, clean, hooves and her hocks are out from under her (not cramped below her stifles). I like her wither height, which allows for more shoulder room and are the right ingrediants for a longer, smoother stride. She has a nice head and clean, deep throatlatch. She's the longest crouped of them all, which has a nice "eye appeal". She's a really nice horse!

Second Place- Annie
Annie also has a pretty good shoulder & pastern slope, and I like her wither height possibly more than Doodles. Her hocks & knees are around the same height which is good, and her hocks are out from under her. She's shorter in the neck than I'd like, but she has a relatively clean throatlatch (I couldn't see it that well in the picture). 

Third Place- Big Daddy
Third and Fourth were pretty much the same, but I placed him higher because I really like his withers and croup height! They're level, if not, the croup is a little higher which (I think) is good. He has a clean throatlatch and good pasterns. His slope to the shoulders is a little choppy and could be "slopeier" (if that's even a word lol). He's shorter and thicker in the neck then I'd like to see, but I suppose that comes with the breed! I really like his head. It's short, broad, and overall looks good!

Fourth Place- Buzz
Buzz' hocks are out, and his wither height is really good! He is shallow in the croup and his tail is higher than I'd like, but he has a good neck length and shoulder slope. His throatlatch isn't as clean as some of the others, but he has good, strong skeletal structure!

Thanks everyone for their input (and BarrelBunny, for your magnificent entries!) 
Is anyone up for another category? You guys can choose this time what breed...

I'll be outta town for the next few days, but after that, I can judge again!

If anyone has corrections to my judging, or questions about stuff, feel free to ask!

Thoroughbred Lover


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

How about a judging based on suitability to a discipline. Like for jumpers? That way any breed and gender could enter and get feedback on if the horse has form for jumping...


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I PMed you

Are you giving reasons on the class your judging? If so, I can show you how to take notes and the format for putting together a set of reasons

Critique on your judging:

Well, first off, this isn't really a truly placeable class, because you'll never judge mares against geldings. You look for different things in each gender, so I can't really place this class.

Since I'm not sure if you're going to give a set of reasons, I'll just correct any incorrect usage of terms. 

1) Kudos on recognizing the correct angle of her pasterns! Not sure what you mean by "not cramped under her stifle." Typically, you won't judge a horse by their hooves, unless they have an incorrect angle about them. You won't use the term "height of withers." You can say that the horse has "prominent withers" or "round, sloping withers" if need be. Something you didn't mention that you should've seen is that she stands over at the knee. Also, when you're judging, start at the head and work back.

Faults - This mare has big, less attractive ears. Her neck ties in sloppily at her shoulder. She has a short croup. She is also built downhill.

2) First off, you're not going to want to use the term "pretty nice." Instead, "quality" and synonyms are better choices. And once again "wither height" is a strange term. Her "hocks & knees" being the "same height" isn't really something that's relevant at all. Her "hocks being out from under her" is also irrelevant, and not necessarily a good thing. You should recognize that she has a long, sloping croup with an excellent angle. You're correct about the short length of her neck, as well. 

Faults - Long face, large ears. Steep shoulder angle. Long pasterns. Tied up in flanks. 

3) You don't want to talk about the "croup and withers being level." You can say the horse is balanced. Also, the horse being built downhill is a major fault, not a good thing! Don't use the term "choppy!" There's no such thing as a "choppy" shoulder angle – there is steep and sloping, but no "choppy." xD His neck is not short or thick, it is turned to the side. Actually, it looks nice, but I can't see because he's looking towards the camera.

Faults - He lacks muscling over his topline. He has a flat croup, and is parrot mouthed.

4) This picture is really poor to judge by, so I won't even try. xD You don't want to say anything about "hocks out..." That's all I can really say... 


I think that you really have the right idea If you need any help at all, don't hesitate to ask!!


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! 

IDK, I'm really new to this, but somewhere I learned along the road that- 
wither height was good and well-let-down hocks allowed for more length of stride. Also, does the "clean throatlatch" amount to anything? I thought that the horse would have more capability of flexing at the poll...
What do you mean by over at the knee? (Darn, I'm losing my Horsebowl knowledge already!:lol
I had NO idea that you're supposed to judge them from the head down, thanks!

Thoroughbred Lover


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Thoroughbred Lover said:


> Thanks!
> 
> IDK, I'm really new to this, but somewhere I learned along the road that-
> wither height was good and well-let-down hocks allowed for more length of stride. Also, does the "clean throatlatch" amount to anything? I thought that the horse would have more capability of flexing at the poll...
> ...


Over at the knee is where the cannon bone doesn't come out of the knee at a straight angle. Resulting in a slight forward bend in the horses leg when it's standing. It's pretty slight on that first mare, buy it's a bit easier to see on my horse (picture attached below). While it is a conformational fault, it typically won't cause as many soundness issues as some of the other leg faults.

Here's some from the front:












Here are the back end leg faults:











I'm not sure what you mean by "well let-down hocks" but ideally you do want the horse to have a relatively short cannon bone. But the main thing you're looking for in the back end from the side is can you drop a line from the horses croup and have it line up perfectly with the back of the cannon bone (see picture above). 

Yes you want a nice clean throat-latch to allow for more flexibility.


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, Ink! I can see "over at the knee" pretty well on Dublin, too! Short cannons are basically what I meant by "well let down hocks".

Does anyone have a few more horses to judge? (and hopefully I'll do better this time!) The next category will be the first horse that is posted, then we'll stick with that breed. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

10 year old QH/Paint Mare









*Note she is a rescue and we are still putting weight on her topline and ribcage*

5 year old TB Gelding










6 Year old Warmblood Gelding











14 Year Old Arabian Mare









haha fat little pony. 

Okay so I'm not sure what breed you mentioned we would be sticking with but I put a few different breeds up there.


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Tink*

8-year-old paint mare. Also for sale


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Still need some?

http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/98225d1337133802-would-guy-get-torn-up-halter-imgp0003.jpg


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I did horse judging in HS. Took the team to state. One thing we were told, its not always about placing them right or wrong, but if you can give reasons to back up your placings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

anyone know if the newest pictures will be placed? Just curious to see what order the horses will end up in.


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

Hi, sorry it took me so long to respond! 

Here's the placings:

First Place: 10 yr. old QH/Paint mare

I like this mare's head, because it's short and broad with expressive eyes.
Her neck is a good length, and her shoulder is at a 45 degree angle. Her
withers are prominent and sloping, which is good.

Faults: straight pasterns; short & flat croup

Second Place: 8 yr. old Paint mare

This mare's head is overall attractive, with small, neat ears and a clean,
chiseled appearance. Her neck is a good length and she has a deep
heartgirth, which allows for maximum intake of air. She has well-prominent
withers. Her pasterns are set at 45 degrees, which is preferable. 

Faults: slightly steep shoulder angle; over at the knee; sickle hocked; short 
croup

Third Place: 5 yr. old TB gelding

He has a clean head with chiseled ears and a clean throatlatch. His neck is
a little short for my preference, but he has a deep heartgirth and his 
pasterns are set at a correct angle. His croup is relatively long and sloping.

Faults: built downhill; long in the face; pig eyed; steep shoulders

Fourth Place: 14 yr. old Arabian mare

For an Arab, her head set and neck is of good quality. Her headset is
naturally high and tapering, and her neck is arched. Her shoulder and
pasterns are set at a 45 degree angle. She has a high tail set, which is
preferable in the Arabian breed.

Faults: large, unattractive ears; built downhill; croup is round, not flat
(which is "the flatter the better" desirable in the Arab breed);sickle hocked;
a little over at the knee?

If anyone has any questions or comments, feel free!

I'll include the grulla gelding in the next class, so I need 3 more horses...

Thanks!


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

Score! I'm in! LOL there are more pics of him on that thread if you need them/ would rather them. None of them are *great* conformation shots though.


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

On Friday I went to AASD (Area Animal Science Day) and got fifth in Horse Judging


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats! I was on the horse judging team in college back in the day. It was lots of fun and I really miss it. Also, judged a few 4-H horse judging competitions, too. I was super impressed with the kids.

If you keep up with it, a good tip for you is to add in comparisons to the other horses instead of talking about each as if they are separate. Remember, when judging a real class you are always comparing. And you need to make sure you talk most about the first place horse. Always think to yourself, why is this horse better then the one I placed under it. Also, make sure you add in characteristics to the breed and use the phrase "compared to the standard" because judging breeds in halter is all about comparing tot he standard for that breed. The judges want to know you know what the standards for each breed is.


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

Hello again! On Thursday, I'm gonna' go to my 4-H County Fair and compete in the horse judging competition. I'm pumped! Wish me luck!!!


----------

